

Lifecycle of a Startup - tosh
http://lab.blossom.io/blog/2011/08/24/lifecycle-of-a-startup.html

======
tosh
It pays off to go through the material he mentions in his talk and look into
them. I've listed some of them in the bullet points of the article. I'm
currently reading inside the tornado, great recommendation.

